# Anyone got Con'bread?



## skinnerc06 (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone have a corbread recipe for me thats worth trying?  I havent found one that turned out quite how I want it to


----------



## morkdach (Mar 5, 2008)

check out alton brown on food network last night had one worth trying need a cast iron skillet.


----------



## zapper (Mar 5, 2008)

At the risk of being skined alive and salted.......



Jiffy corn muffin mix!

I like it because it is cheap, easy and ground fine (Sometimes real corn bread is too coarse for my liking)


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 5, 2008)

With a touch of sugar.....


----------



## vlap (Mar 5, 2008)

and brush the top with honey butter in the last few minutes of cooking to glaze ;)


----------



## vlap (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a good recipe but it makes 5+ gallons of mix. 

I will try and find one but in the meantime get good cornmeal, use a recipe with it that includes real corn fresh cut from the cob (scrape the cob for the good juices) and use buttermilk.

Get a cast iron pan to cook in and get it well seasoned and very hot before adding the mix.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

Allie uses Krustezz (sp) Jiffy will work-she makes the batter than adds Well drained diced green chilies & grated cheese-after pouring into glass baking dish she adds a few more of each on top.bakes a little longer than norm.when I make it I use cast iron.


----------



## navionjim (Mar 5, 2008)

As long as someone else mentioned Jiffy, this is the "no shat" Marie Calenders recipe with my own extras. This is so easy so don't tell anyone how you did this, mix three boxes of Jiffy corn muffin mix with on box Jiffy white cake mix add the eggs and milk and stir it up. 

I fry up a bunch of bacon in a large cast iron spider and crumple it up. Mix the bacon in the batter and pour out half the grease from the pan. Reheat the pan to cooking temp and pour in the batter. then starting at the center swirl a stream of molasses round and round to the outside of the spider. Then take a bamboo BBQ stick or the point of a knife and make radial lines starting from the center running to the outside edge of the skillet. This leaves a spider web design in dark molasses on the top of the corn bread. Stick the skillet in the oven at 350ºF and just before its done, run a stick of butter over the top and sprinkle it with coarse Kosher salt, not too much, just a sprinkle. Finish baking until the top is just turning brown and remove it from the oven. Allow it to rest for 10-15 minutes then flip the pan over and smack the bottom to remove it from the cast iron. Flip it back upright and center it on a plate. Bring it whole to the table and slice it like a pizza to serve. ( You can also serve it in the pan if you like) This is great with butter and ribbon syrup. The Spider web design in the top crust looks really cool and the sweeter white cake mix with the molasses and bacon bits really sets it off. You can't go wrong with this one.
Jimbo


----------



## drinkdosequis (Mar 5, 2008)

Do a search here for Dutch's recipe in the cast iron skillet.  It is great!!  I get raves every time I make it.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 5, 2008)

Another Jiffy fan here... the only corn bread that i had that was homeade was my mother in laws...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  lets just say she aint much for cooking..

We like the Jiffy though, guess we ought to try some others...


----------



## lawdog (Mar 5, 2008)

yup, corn, green chilies and cheese

Lawdog


----------



## dhedges53 (Mar 5, 2008)

If you can find them, give "Morrison's Corn Kits" a try.  They are great, but I can only find them in Texas.  When I go to Texas, I buy them by the case and bring them home.  Some good stuff.


----------



## navionjim (Mar 5, 2008)

I've seen those in my local stores, I'll give it a try, thanks for the tip!
Jimbo


----------



## zapper (Mar 6, 2008)

WOW! I am really suprised to see that many folks like Jiffy. I thought I would be on the edge of banishment.


1 1/2 C cornmeal
2 C flour
2 T sugar (optional)
4 t baking powder
1 t salt
2 eggs
2 C milk
4 T oil or bacon grease



peppers or cracklins are always a welcome addition to the mix




There are a few things about cornbread (Yeah, like I am really an expert being born in a northern ghetto) The corn meal is the biggest thing. Like I was saying earlier, sometimes the corn is so hard that it is like gravel or sometimes it just doesn't have any flavor, or worse, it has a bad flavor. And as far as sugar goes, well sometimes with a good corn meal you don't really need sugar but it seems like you can never tell until it is too late. 


I live in the South now, and cornbread sometimes seems as touchy a subject as true "Chili". But you know what? I have never ever had a purist spit my cornbread or chili out of their mouth!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 6, 2008)

ya ground cracklins are good in there


----------



## zapper (Mar 6, 2008)

Alright there Tex'. You can't be claimin if you ain't gonna post the forumula!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






So let's have it.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 6, 2008)

I just use the recipe on the back of the Quaker Corn Meal box (tube, cylinder, can, whatever its called). I've used a cast iron skillet and a pyrex dish all with good results. Either way I like heating the utensil up first, and pouring the batter into it. I really like that crispy crust. I also like leftover cornbread for bkfst. Sliced thin, heated in the microwave and covered with butter and maple syrup. Somewhere on the forum is a recipe for Famous Daves Corn muffins.  They are pretty darn good too.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 6, 2008)

what mule said........you can say what you want bout famous daves.......but them corn muffins ROCK! !!! !! ! !


----------



## ajthepoolman (Mar 6, 2008)

While it isn't a "corn bread" recipe, this is really good and has lots of corn in it!

1 package Jiffy corn muffin mix
1 can of cream corn
1 can of regular corn (drained)
8 oz sour cream
1 egg
1 stick of butter
1/3 cup of milk

combine all ingredients in a large bowl and add to a greased 9 x 13 pan and cook for an hour in a 350 degree oven.  The top should begin to brown slightly and crack.


----------



## irontide (Mar 6, 2008)

This a good one that i use.  


CORNBREAD 

2 heaping tablespoons butter flavored Crisco
2 eggs
2 cups cornmeal, yellow or white
1 cup all purpose flour
1 teaspoon sugar
whole milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 10" cast iron skillet 

Mix together cornmeal, flour, sugar, salt and pepper. Add milk until you have the consistency of a cake batter. Add eggs and mix well. 
In the skillet, melt shortening. Move the skillet around until well coated. 
Pour the remainder into the batter and mix. Pour the batter into the skillet. 
Bake at 375 for 40 - 45 minutes or until light brown. 
*Cornbread will not stick to a seasoned skillet.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 6, 2008)

almost word for word from a old cook book I have-cept they didn't have butter flavored crisco than-tis a proven recipi


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is a good one from an authentic billy and a very close friend.  Her cornbread is the best.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=cornbread


----------



## mpeachhead (Mar 6, 2008)

I've got two. Here's one no one's mentioned: what I call lace cornbread: 
First off, it can't be self rising cornmeal and it can't have baking powder in it. Just get regular white cornmeal, mix it with equal parts water and a bunch of salt and pepper. Heat your skillet (non stick would be best) up hotter than hell and add a bunch of oil. I use vegetable oil; some use bacon grease. Pour the batter in there like you're making pancakes. The edges should bubble up. It will look like real lace napkins around the edges. After a minute or two, flip it like a pancake with a spatula, then take it up when it's brown and crispy around the edges. It will probably still be lighter colored in the middle. Make as many as you want. You'll have to add more oil each time.

My other one is the basic recipe on the side of a Martha White self rising or White Lily cornmeal bag. Two parts cornmeal, one part milk (try sour cream instead), one egg, 1/4 part vegetable oil, salt and pepper. Heat the cast iron skillet on the stove, then pour the batter in there and pop it in the oven (350), and let it roll for around 15-20 minutes. If you've got cracklins, put them in the batter. If you don't, and you want it to taste like you do, put cooked pieces of bacon in there. 

Don't put sugar in cornbread. It's supposed to be salty where I come from.


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll have to try some of these. I like Jiffy's but it isn't as good as my mom's and she doesn't write down her recipes and she lives far away so I don't get to watch her make it now that I care about cooking. Luv me some good caunbred.


----------

